

IE Memory Leak – jQuery Fix - kossovsky
http://kossovsky.net/index.php/2009/07/ie-memory-leak-jquery-garbage-collector/
A very nice fix for all those memory leaks in internet explorer.
======
Klonoar
I can't help but feel like this should be submitted as a patch - anybody know
if he's done so yet? I was unable to find anything.

